

Ask HN: Do you agree with Blocking ADS  - ankitsnlq

Any website or service that provide free service they usually use ADS to generate Revenue and it is most used way to generate ADS,so Do you agree with Blocking ADS.<p>I agree with ADS but i don't agree with Tracking users to show Interest based ads to users. So what is your opinion.
======
ScottWhigham
ADS is not an acronym thus putting it in all caps is sort of like "Let's eat
Grandma" vs. "Let's eat, Grandma" - it causes confusion and misinterpretation
because it is grammatically incorrect. My first thought when I saw the thread
was, "Oh no - is there some TLA I'm not aware of? Wonder what ADS stands for?
Is that some new Amazon 'thing'?"

~~~
anonymouz
For me reading the sentence felt like someone was shouting all the "ADS" at
me. Just as obnoxious as many ads themselves.

------
xzcvczx
I agree with blocking ads because so many of them have just got so damn
intrusive lately, to the point where if your mouse pointer ends up over the
wrong part of the screen it takes over the whole screen, and the other ones
that really annoy me are the ones that have sound and automatically play. To
that end i believe blocking ads can be the solution until sites stop using
such intrusive ads. The intrusive ads are also more likely to make me despise
the product being advertised instead of wanting to buy it so there is no
advantage a lot of the time having the ads enabled

~~~
ankitsnlq
Ya you are Right, some website create problem due to there money making
intrusive i am also agree with this point also.

------
DigitalSea
I don't block advertisements on all sites I visit. I only block ads on sites
that feel the need to have 6 ads on one page, instead of one tasteful ad. I
don't have a problem with all ads, just the super intrusive and sometimes
distasteful sexual ads like you'd find on The Pirate Bay and some other sites.

~~~
ankitsnlq
Ya Pirate bay ads vary annoying it just pop new window of ads if you click
wrong place or wrong links.

------
Meltdown
I agree with a users right to block Ads, I also agree with a web site owners
right to block that user.

------
dotborg
in your opinion, are there any ADS on HN?

~~~
ankitsnlq
No HN don't use ads.

~~~
xzcvczx
you could say that every (external) link on hacker news is an ad

